# Raptors could strike deal with Knicks



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1119649812757&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040&DPL=IvsNDS%2f7ChAX&tacodalogin=yes 



> One of the more intriguing trade possibilities involves the New York Knicks.
> 
> The Knicks covet Arizona centre Channing Frye with the No.8 pick and Frye has refused to even work out for the Raptors and several other teams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

I know that Frye would be great for the Knicks, but I just don't want any Raptor castoffs on the Knicks. We have enough castoffs from other teams and we dont need to add on.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id rather have bynum then frye, aka the second coming of loren woods


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I smell a bluff.

any Gm who takes a player who wont even try out for their team better be getting a superstar , or better have alot of job security .

rob babcock has neither. Frye is no superstar...and after how he handled the Vince situation i cant see him being on anything but shaky ground.

this situation equals bluff ...but even so i'd consider a penny for rose & alston deal.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> I smell a bluff.
> 
> any Gm who takes a player who wont even try out for their team better be getting a superstar , or better have alot of job security .
> 
> ...


You realise that Rose costs 36 million per year including luxury tax..We are going to cut H20 and use the luxury tax waiver,and then sign Rose???Dont think so....

And dont you think Alston is a bit unbalanced after his antics on and off the court??

Ill pass


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> You realise that Rose costs 36 million per year including luxury tax..We are going to cut H20 and use the luxury tax waiver,and then sign Rose???Dont think so....
> 
> And dont you think Alston is a bit unbalanced after his antics on and off the court??
> 
> Ill pass


rose costs what penny costs ....and the knicks are going to have to match salaries anyway, so the luxury tax is not a big deal ...after all rose's deal is only one year longer than penny's with one major difference ...he can actually play .

rafer may be a bit wild but he only cost 3+ mil a year and a decent starter at pg...he'll be tradeable probably sooner than later mil. will need to a pg(if TJ is not ready) and will have 1 center too many if they draft bogut.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> rose costs what penny costs ....and the knicks are going to have to match salaries anyway, so the luxury tax is not a big deal ...after all rose's deal is only one year longer than penny's with one major difference ...he can actually play .
> 
> rafer may be a bit wild but he only cost 3+ mil a year and a decent starter at pg...he'll be tradeable probably sooner than later mil. will need to a pg(if TJ is not ready) and will have 1 center too many if they draft bogut.


you want to pay Rose 36 million for that extra year??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont see why we would get rose.........

Rose, jamal, Q, Marbury is way too much in the same backcourt. then theres tim and ariza.........

dont want him. plus hes old, and that one extra year when rose is older isnt really helping at all.


can we please just get a big man


----------



## duosingace (Jun 19, 2003)

i think Isiah is itching for Bynum at 8. at 30 i can see him drafting an european kid


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i dont see why we would get rose.........
> 
> Rose, jamal, Q, Marbury is way too much in the same backcourt. then theres tim and ariza.........
> 
> ...




Oh god could you imagine all the bricks being constantly thrown up if those 4 were all in the same backcourt. Nobody else would ever see the ball. I agree with what you said, just go find another big man.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> Oh god could you imagine all the bricks being constantly thrown up if those 4 were all in the same backcourt. Nobody else would ever see the ball. I agree with what you said, just go find another big man.


If we dont draft a big man or get kwame,i am jumping ship....after i kick zekes butt


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> If we dont draft a big man or get kwame,i am jumping ship....after i kick zekes butt


Im not very high on Kwame, though I could see him playing well on a different team. I would rather look at the draft or look at someone like Eddy Curry, as long as his heart problem is ok. I wouldn't be devastated though if we ended up with Kwame.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> Im not very high on Kwame, though I could see him playing well on a different team. I would rather look at the draft or look at someone like Eddy Curry, as long as his heart problem is ok. I wouldn't be devastated though if we ended up with Kwame.


here is my thought on kwame......hes similar to jermaine oneal in the sense that it took j.o 6 years to break out..Oneal loved Zeke..i think Zeke feels he could turn kwame around...For the mle hes worth it..or a sign and trade


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I hope the Knicks draft Andrew Bynum, aka the next Shaq, aka the next DaSagana Diop.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> here is my thought on kwame......hes similar to jermaine oneal in the sense that it took j.o 6 years to break out..Oneal loved Zeke..i think Zeke feels he could turn kwame around...For the mle hes worth it..or a sign and trade


I can see what you are saying about Kwame, I just question his enthusiasm towards the game sometimes. He was just another high school kid who should have went to college first to get the basics down before he came up cause he wasn't ready. Like I said I will not be angry if we get him, I just don't want to get Kwame and then have it blow up in our faces like what happened to the Wizards. If we do get him, lets just hope he finds his game here and contributes a lot to the team.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> I hope the Knicks draft Andrew Bynum, aka the next Shaq, aka the next DaSagana Diop.


unfortunately you speak the truth......the one thing that appears positive is that he has really been working on his body and is a smart kid..thats 2..

i think gm's probably are very aware of Diopitis and really put the big men thru alot of skill workouts...Keep in mind that Paxon had a history of making terrible terrible picks.. Diop,Wagner are huge huge busts...

Kwame is the real enigma


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Wagner averaged 13 ppg in his rookie year. The team then drafted Lebron, and he's been injured.

He's going to be a bargain free agent this summer. Is he any worse than other free agents like Ronald Murray and Juan Dixon?

Since he's from Jersey, if the Knicks didn't already have 2 undersized SGs that make questionable decisions, I'd suggest giving him a shot.

Minnesota, Seattle, Milwaukee, even the Lakers would be good fits for him. Well actually, you can probably scrap the Lakers now that Phil is coach again.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the difference between Bynum and Diop is....Bynum knows what basketball is. hes not just a tall stiff.

and most of the reason diop sucked is his work ethic...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> the difference between Bynum and Diop is....Bynum knows what basketball is. hes not just a tall stiff.
> 
> and most of the reason diop sucked is his work ethic...


if you go to the cav board and read about Diop,ones of the wuotes was from his HS coach saying he was the worst fundamental ball player he ever had...

If there is one thing Zeke is pretty good at its drafting...I hink whoever e drafts will be productive...

anyone notice green is dropping in some of the mocks


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I noticed too that Green is Dropping. I saw him drop to 10. Maybe we should consider him.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

kwame is probably going to get the MLE from a couple teams. now if you were him and you are being booed constantly in washington and feel like the fans and team aren't on your side, would you really want to come to NY where they'll boo him in Game 1 of the season if he misses a layup. part of me thinks that if he gets the same offer from a few different teams, he's not going to go to a big market where he'll have a spotlight on him again.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

kidd2rj said:


> kwame is probably going to get the MLE from a couple teams. now if you were him and you are being booed constantly in washington and feel like the fans and team aren't on your side, would you really want to come to NY where they'll boo him in Game 1 of the season if he misses a layup. part of me thinks that if he gets the same offer from a few different teams, he's not going to go to a big market where he'll have a spotlight on him again.


hes gonna get the mle from several teams,but zeke will do sign and trade and over compensate washington...


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> the difference between Bynum and Diop is....Bynum knows what basketball is. hes not just a tall stiff.
> 
> and most of the reason diop sucked is his work ethic...


That and he never did a left handed lay up until he got in the NBA.

Anyway we don't need the monstrous contract and whining of Jrose, I kind of like him but we have enough mopey idiots on this team.

If Green Drops to our level we should take him.

I don't know who brought up Dajuan but that guy is a total bust, he's ridiculously one dimensional.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Raptors lean to tall-Frye 



> With the chance of obtaining Toronto native Jamaal Magloire looking more unlikely, one NBA executive expects the Raptors to seriously consider 7-foot Arizona centre Channing Frye with the seventh selection in tonight's draft.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> unfortunately you speak the truth......the one thing that appears positive is that he has really been working on his body and is a smart kid..thats 2..
> 
> i think gm's probably are very aware of Diopitis and really put the big men thru alot of skill workouts...Keep in mind that Paxon had a history of making terrible terrible picks.. Diop,Wagner are huge huge busts...
> 
> Kwame is the real enigma



One quick warning about Bynum, he doesn't rebound well. Compared to someone like Al Jefferson who actually uses his footwork it doesn't loook good.


For reference here are Jefferson's Highschool stats ( about the same age) no idea how highschools stack up but be prepared it's a huge discrepancy.


Jefferson

2003-04 Prentiss H.S.


37 -MPG





7.0 - BPG


18.0 RPG


4.0 - APG


42.6 - PPG
**********************************************************
Bynum

22 ppg, 16 rpg, 5 bpg
**********************************************************


----------

